# Gladiator (2000)



## Brian G Turner (Sep 15, 2003)

As I've been listening to the music again to this film, I thought I'd conduct a quick straw poll - now that the hype is long - and ask what people think of Gladiator now in retrospect?

I'm tempted to buy the DVD at some point (or maybe wait to Christmas), but would it actually be worth it?


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 15, 2003)

I'm sorry but I did not like this film at all. Sure, it was technically well done but it was shallow, sentimental and borrowed quite heavily from The Fall of The Roman Empire (which had a far better ending with senators bidding for the throne). Also, much of the technique used in filming the fight scenes (particularly at the beginning) with the shaking hand-held effect and subdued colours I felt was a straight take from Saving Private Ryan.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 16, 2003)

I said:
			
		

> As I've been listening to the music again to this film, I thought I'd conduct a quick straw poll - now that the hype is long - and ask what people think of Gladiator now in retrospect?
> 
> I'm tempted to buy the DVD at some point (or maybe wait to Christmas), but would it actually be worth it?


I liked "Gladiator" when it first came out, and I still like it.  Forget all the controversy over Russell Crowe as a person; he is a very good actor.  So is Joaquin Phoenix.  So were everyone else in the cast, old pros and those I'd never seen before alike.  I was particularly impressed with Djimon Hounsou, who played Juba, the African gladiator who befrended Maximus.  It may not be a great film, but it is a very good one.  I bought it as soon as in came out on video.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes, Fall of the Roman Empire does some things better - but both films also completely miss the historical accounts of the period and Commodus, in particular, who is written of as a someone who frequently found in the Gladitorial arena, thught he was Hercules, and _loved_ the company of other men. Both films covering that emperor completely miss out on the historical element, which is a shame.

As for the film itself - funny, I really didn't like it when I first saw it at the cinema - I demanded an epic that it simply did not deliver.

However, some bad filming elements aside, I'm such a Romanophile that I simply had to warm to it on video. Not a great film but a good film - but far too over-hyped.

I am so waiting patiently for a proper re-visitation of the real 60's epics, though - and if no one brings any forward, I've always loved the idea of penning a film script for Alexander the Great or the Fall of Constantinople (1453).

I just hope the Gladiator hype made the movie makers look to epics of the ancient world - maybe we'll see the fruits of that finally over the next two years or so.

I probably will buy Fall of the Roman Empire first, though, as I don;t have a copy of that at all.


----------



## Twelve (Sep 16, 2003)

My second favorite movie of all time, right after the Godfather. Shoot, I think I'll watch it again today.

Much respect for the actors in this movie, and getting the extended DVD is great because there is the making of, deleted scenes, and many more interesting tidbits about the film. Like how one of the main characters (Oliver Reed) died while filming, yet he still shows up to film parts of the movie after his death. (????)

No, really.

I loved the opening sequence...can watch that over and over.

And the ending...people say that it is a sad ending but I believe it's a very HAPPY ending. Touches me deeply everytime.

And the cinemetography(sp?) was, in my opinion, astounding. I especially love the fight around the tigers, and when the gladiator crew were the "barbarian hoard" of Carthage. Great, great stuff.

Last but not least, Connie Nielsen is....*sigh*...so...gorgeous. She has a certain regal beauty...yet there's something dangerous and raw about it as well. Love it.


12


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm with Twelve....Connie makes the movie for me, best acting of the lot.(Besides.....Hubba hubba 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
I was expecting something more of a 60s epic, but still it was grand.  Richard Harris had the most "real" sense of character of them all and I love his few scenes. 
And the end IS positive as Twelve states.  You get a sense of a forward movement in history. That it was the end of an era.


----------



## dwndrgn (Sep 16, 2003)

I didn't dislike the film but I didn't much like it either.  Russel Crowe may be a good actor, but I didn't see it here.  He has one emotion and uses it for everything.  He's very monotone and vanilla.  I love Joaquin Phoenix, he always does a great job - although he usually plays the baddie.  

I just didn't care much about the character we were following.  I loved the scenery, the gladitorial fights and whatnot - but as far as the story and the main character - pphht.  Many of the supporting characters did wonderful jobs (some already mentioned) and they were much more interesting that Russel's character.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 16, 2003)

> I am so waiting patiently for a proper re-visitation of the real 60's epics, though - and if no one brings any forward, I've always loved the idea of penning a film script for Alexander the Great or the Fall of Constantinople (1453).


According to imdb.com there are a couple of Alexander the Great projects in development.  One has no recognizable names attached to it (or, at least, none I recognized), and is scheduled to be out next year.  The other is to be directed by Baz Luhrmann (he of "Romeo + Juliet" and "Moulin Rouge" fame), and at least for the moment seems to have Leonardo DiCaprio and Nicole Kidman attached to it.  It is scheduled, for the moment, to be out in 2005, and God only knows what that will turn out to be.  I really, really hope it isn't a musical.


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos (Sep 8, 2004)

I think that the fight scenes were great but the plot was kind of dull perhaps if theyd based it more on fact for example called Maximus Spartacus who actually did lead a slave revolt


----------



## Ivo (Sep 8, 2004)

I enjoyed it for what it was, a good old fashioned adventure epic.  I never thought of it as any type of historical document other than day to day snipets of life in Roman times.  I still enjoy watching it from time to time and definitely think its worthy of a place in someone's collection.


----------



## erickad71 (Sep 8, 2004)

I also enjoyed this movie very much. I try not to go to a movie and expect any kind of historical accuracy, this is Hollywood after all. All I ask for is some decent acting and a storyline I can follow.


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos (Sep 25, 2004)

Pity they didnt give you any.


----------



## polymorphikos (Sep 25, 2004)

Never mind the pundit, although it was very overblown and anyone with a bit of historical knowledge got a good giggle out of the end of the final arena scene. Not the best film but a good one.


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos (Sep 25, 2004)

True


----------

